# Scurrow's Ebay CD Suicide Sale



## Scurrow (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm selling a bunch of my cd's on ebay.   (I plan on putting more)

http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/wolfie_wolf_W0QQ_nkwZQQ_armrsZ1QQ_fromZ


If you say you're a furry I'll give you a huge shipping discount.


----------

